# My dog won't eat the good food....wants Kibbles & Bits??!!



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

My Missy just won't eat her Blue Buffalo unless she's really starved. I mix about a fourth cup of dry to about 2 teaspoons canned morning and evening....same brand. She will sort of creep towards her bowl, give it a sniff, and walk away. Then she'll come to me with her ears back and I know the look....she wants to eat but now that.

BUT, when I go upstairs to visit my neighbor and her dog for a play date, Missy will gobble down her Kibbles & Bits like she hasn't eaten in a week. 

I'm sort of 'at my wits end' with this. I've even thought of buy that....but I know it's not really good food for her. Any ideas here or anyone else had the same problem?

Missy is about 12 pounds, will be 3 years old this July and is a mini schnauzer/shih tzu mix. Thanks a bunch for any help or advice here.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Try a different premium quality kibble? Blue Buffalo isn't the only good brand out there. I also personally don't find BB's formulas that impressive.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, Kibbles 'n' Bits is like Cap'n Crunch for dogs. . .what kid would want to eat his Kashi if he thought he could get sugar cereal?  But if she really really doesn't like her current food it would probably be a good idea to find another higher-quality food that she at least likes a little bit.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd try a different brand. I'm not a Blue Buffalo fan. I had a free bag and tried to give it to an underweight new-from-the-shelter foster dog and she refused it. She was skinny and obviously starving. Gave her Fromm (which I was feeding my dog) and she gobbled the entire bowl. 

Some dogs don't seem to like peas, so if you're trying the grain-free foods, try a grain-inclusive instead.

Kibbles and Bits has corn syrup so that's one reason it seems extra tasty to some dogs. It can also be that your dog wants to eat it because she sees the other dog eat the food.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree....Kibbles N Bits is sweet and artificially flavored with plenty of disgusting things to make it seem tasty to dogs. I would try another quality kibble, I also am not a supporter of BB. There are tons of other brands out there around the same price range with much better forumulas/ingredient lists and which your dog might like the taste of better.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I just checked and Froom has a small breed dry food and I'll try that and switch gradually. Sure hope she likes it.....she still hasn't eaten her breakfast yet.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If she hates her food that much and she hasn't had digestive upset from eating the Kibbles and Bits, I'd probably just switch her cold turkey to the Fromm. Mixing the two may just make her avoid both since she hates the BB so she may not even want to pick through the bowl for the Fromm. 

I know some dogs with sensitive tummies really need a gradual switch, but I've never had a problem changing foods without it and since the dog is refusing the food anyway, I'd figure why keep trying to force it on her? Just have some plain canned pumpkin around if she has a little digestive upset.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks....I just went to chewy.com and ordered a bag of Froom's dry and I'll just switch her cold turkey. I do keep canned pumpkin on had for her and give her plain yogurt every once in a while.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Royal Canin has an all breed small dog food.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Is this the only bag of BB you've tried?? Just a thought...maybe the bag of food turned funky? That happened once with a bag of food I had bought for my dogs. It was the same as what we had been buying. Neither one of my boys would eat it...and I didn't think much about it until they were on day 3 of their hunger strike. They would eat anything else but that kibble. By day 4, they started to get really snarky. My friend is the manager of the Petco where I bought it from and I talked with her about it. She let me bring it back and exchanged it for another bag of the same food...which the guys ate with gusto. The only thing we and my friend could figure out what was the deal was that the food had gone bad or turned somehow. If I remember correctly, I think I had been feeding Solid Gold's lamb based food at the time. It wasn't long after that bad bag incident, I switched to a grain free and then ended up with Merrick's Classic Lamb after Ocean started to have anal gland problems on the grain free food. Lars has food sensitivities and can tolerate lamb well. 

Like I said, it's just a thought with is the bag of food spoiled?


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

you're not going to have a problem finding another premium brand of kibble.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

godfreygirl143 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I just checked and Froom has a small breed dry food and I'll try that and switch gradually. Sure hope she likes it.....she still hasn't eaten her breakfast yet.


She may have a bout of stubbornness even when you switch to something better, IMO BB isn't much better than kibble and bits, I feed merrick grain free and I really like it.


----------



## Robbi (Nov 19, 2013)

I know this might be a bit of a leap, but are you set solely on dry food? 
Sonic started out on simply nourish. It's a high quality food but he wasn't particularly fond of it either...it's like feeding puppies their veggies when doritos (kibbles and bits) are much more appealing. He ate it, but he wasn't really excited about it.
Recently I switched him to freshpet vital ( http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/vital-dog-food/ )
It is a refrigerated food that comes in a roll and you just slice off a serving indicated by your dog's weight. It's not really much of a hassle and the meat isn't raw so you don't have to worry about bacteria. 

He loves it so much! It's fresh meat, what dog would turn that down? I went from a food that he would barely touch, to one that I can use for training in classes and still keep his attention, and the food is still healthy. I know that the petsmart in my area carries it, i'd look into it. it's really easy and he loves it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The Fresh Pet is really high in sodium, that could be a potential problem for some dogs. I know that if I feed the sodium enhanced meat (feeding raw) that it will cause digestive upsets and the excessive sodium of the FreshPet rolls could be dangerous to older dogs or those with heart, kidney or other organ problems.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 9, 2014)

My dog is the same way. I have tried chicken soup, diamond and another I forget the name to. One of the only things I could get him to eat was Beneful. 

I went through a 50 pound bag of both the two above and he would only eat 1/4 of his daily feeding.

We have started Donovite which he seems to love so we are going to try to wing back over to diamond or Chicken Soup and see if it helps.

Typing on my phone, please be nice lol.



godfreygirl143 said:


> My Missy just won't eat her Blue Buffalo unless she's really starved. I mix about a fourth cup of dry to about 2 teaspoons canned morning and evening....same brand. She will sort of creep towards her bowl, give it a sniff, and walk away. Then she'll come to me with her ears back and I know the look....she wants to eat but now that.
> 
> BUT, when I go upstairs to visit my neighbor and her dog for a play date, Missy will gobble down her Kibbles & Bits like she hasn't eaten in a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gooser (Jun 2, 2014)

Blue buffalo isnt very good either. From what ive read.


----------



## Gooser (Jun 2, 2014)

I dont like the dog food advisor either because they dont take into account of everything. Its quite flawed if you ask me. 
Blue buffalo has a lot of unethical advertising and the true blue challenge is a joke. The ash and mineral content gives a lot of male cats urinary issues from what im told from my friend whos studying pet nutrition and their food is only
formulated for all life stages. Thats all I know so I avoid it.


----------

